# The most arrogant type?



## unoriginal (Dec 22, 2013)

I don't know!! There's so many to pick from!!! Somebody fucking help me!


----------



## Persephone (Nov 14, 2009)

unoriginal said:


> I don't know!! There's so many to pick from!!! Somebody fucking help me!


Let the almighty Ni-Te tell you. It's ENTJs. Better believe it


----------



## unoriginal (Dec 22, 2013)

You can't stop the schizophrenic BREAKDOWN


Persephone said:


> Let the almighty Ni-Te tell you. It's ENTJs. Better believe it


----------



## malphigus (Jan 15, 2014)

This is an interesting thread! :laughing:

I'm an ENTP and that's my number one problem... I do think that other people is inferior (not my real friends though, I feel I'm inferior to them) but really... I have an image to keep, peeps!


----------



## noelani887 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hm, my dad is an ENTJ and I don't find him arrogant.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

I do not think I am better than anyone else in existence.


----------



## EternalNocturne (Nov 4, 2011)

Hmmm I'd be tempted to say INTJ, though I've known some genuinely decent INTJs. (on the other hand, I *do* have an INTJ brother that I constantly argued with until the day he moved out. )
ENTPs are quite possibly high up there, though I'm not personally confessing to arrogance.
I've met a few ENTPs online who were total arrogant bastards, likewise, I've met some really cool ones, even an Enneagram 9 or two, which is kind of strange but almost entertaining.

I'm not sure about other ENTPs, though, but some of them might be a bit misunderstood in this regard.
If I say "I'm quite flexible", or "I have great balance", I mean it. I'm not bragging, I'm just stating a fact. Right @_iemanja_ :wink:
Similarly, I might say "I am absolutely ATROCIOUS at advanced math, don't ask me to help you with your calculus homework, because I couldn't even take calculus." I am Dyslexic, so I've kind of accepted that I have my strengths and weaknesses. It is what it is. No sense in being insecure about my humanity. I'm not perfect, I will never be perfect, but I will always try to make the most of what I have. So, I try to pursue everything I can within the fields that are my strengths.
In general, I find false modesty to be mildly nauseating.. I'd rather just be honest in both directions.

Side note: Mycroft on Sherlock.. The arrogance that drips from his pretentious brain. I want to punch him in the temples. haha
Actually, 
[*spoilers*][*spoilers*][*spoilers*]His and Sherlock's dynamic really reminds me of my INTJ older brother and I. Complete with me constantly being told that I'm an idiot, having a very secluded childhood, and finding that most people are dull. Wahaha[/*spoilers*][*spoilers*][*spoilers*]


----------



## DustyWind (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## iemanja (Feb 5, 2012)

Undoubtedly said:


> Hmmm I'd be tempted to say INTJ, though I've known some genuinely decent INTJs. (on the other hand, I *do* have an INTJ brother that I constantly argued with until the day he moved out. )
> ENTPs are quite possibly high up there, though I'm not personally confessing to arrogance.
> I've met a few ENTPs online who were total arrogant bastards, likewise, I've met some really cool ones, even an Enneagram 9 or two, which is kind of strange but almost entertaining.
> 
> ...


Yeah I'd agree with INTJ. 
I used to think ETNPs were the most arrogant but you don't seem to have the ego problem that badly. 
I think. 

Anyway I haven't met an INTJ who doesn't think they're always right  but I like them nonetheless. 

At the end of the day though I think almost everyone is arrogant in their own way. The level of arrogance seen in a person really doesn't depend on type, but rather circumstance and the sense of self a person has formulated.

And @DustyWind wtf bro


----------

